# sending .pdf and receiving .dat?



## du2vye (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm trying to send a newsletter saved as a pdf. 
However it's arriving as a .dat file. 
what's going on?

The person is using incredimail and I'm using mail 2.1. 
I've tried sending it as 'windows friendly' and plain text with the same results. This is getting old.

She's tried opening it in both vista and xp pro.
From my understanding .dat is a windows file?

HELP! This is really causing problems.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i've never had this problem, or heard of it. i did find this about it, but it does deal with different email clients. here is another. it is beginning to look like that it has something to do with rich text emails and outlook servers. also, are you making sure that the file has a .pdf at the end of the name before attaching it?


----------



## gordsboyroy (Nov 7, 2007)

This has happened to me. I have no idea why it happens but if you download the offending .dat file and change the .dat suffix to .pdf, it usually will repair the file and allow you to open it. Not really a fix but hope it helps.


----------

